
SpaceX Falcon Heavy – Launch Animation - mstank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk338VXcb24
======
mstank
Obviously some creative license was taken. From a marketers perspective this
is brilliant. Never seen something so well done from an aerospace company
(even NASA) and the cross-marketing with Tesla is a great touch.

~~~
bencoder
They are actually launching Elon Musk's Tesla Roadster into an earth-mars
transfer orbit though :P

------
thoughtgarden40
Launch got delayed

